# Probleme mit dem Safe Mode



## mib (13. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe heute von 3.0.1.6 auf 3.0.2 geupdatet.
Nachdem Update bekamm ich auf einigen der Seiten den Fehler:



> *Fatal error*:  Can't load /var/www/xxx/web/index.php,  open_basedir restriction. in *Unknown* on line *0*


Durch einiges probieren konnte ich feststellen das ich mit folgendem zusätzlichen Eintrag, unter Optionen, das Problem erst einmal beheben konnte:



> php_admin_flag safe_mode On


Das Problem nun, ich benötige aber einen abgeschalteten Safe_Mode für einige Seiten, damit diese vollständig laufen.

Beim abschalten vom Safe_mode über 



> php_admin_flag safe_mode Off


ergab dies wieder den Fehler von oben!

Ich bin nun allerdings Ratlos und weiß nicht wo der Fehler genau liegt.
Was ich ändern muss damit ich wieder mit Safe_mode off Arbeiten kann.

Probiert habe ich außerdem noch:
- Global Safe_mode off und php_admin_flag safe_mode Off = Fehler
- Global Safe_mode on und php_admin_flag safe_mode Off = Fehler
- Apache2 neugestartet (mehrmals)


EDIT:
Ein Nachtrag:
Das Problem liegt nicht speziell an einer Datei oder dem Script.

Eine einfache PHP Datei mit diesem Inhalt im Hauptverzeichnis /var/www/xxx/web/test.php ergibt den gleichen Fehler.
Inhalt:



> <?php
> echo "PHP TEST"  ;
> ?>


Auch habe ich mir einmal Openbasedir angeschaut. Im apache ist dies wie folgt eingetragen:



> php_admin_value open_basedir /var/www/xxx/web1/web:/var/www/clients/client1/web1/tmp:/var/www/xxx/web:/srv/www/xxxx/web:/usr/share/php5:/tmp:/usr/share/phpmyadmin


Viele Grüße


----------



## F4RR3LL (14. März 2010)

Ohne nun eine Lösung für dein Problem zu präsentieren, 
hast du mal drüber nachgedacht evtl statt safe mode = off 
von haus aus zB suPHP anzubieten und einzustellen in deinen Webs?
Dann stellt sich das on off = safe mode gar nicht.
Gruß Sven


----------



## mib (14. März 2010)

Hallo,

vielen Dank F4RR3LL für deine Idee.
Die Seiten laufen nun wieder ohne Probleme. Ich war irgendwie nicht auf diese Idee gekommen. 

Es waren zwar noch ein paar Anpassungen bei den Rechten der Datein etc. nötig aber nun geht es.

Zu dem Problem oben.
Ohne es nun genauer zu wissen ist es eventuell ein Bug oder nur ein Fehler aufgrund meiner Config?

Viele Grüße


----------

